# Uber announces UBERSki



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

http://newsroom.uber.com/slc/2015/12/uberski-from-the-city-to-the-slopes/

I hope it comes to California. I would totally do this. I'm up skiing every other weekend.

*Introducing: uberSKI*

Utah is the first Uber market to launch a product dedicated to powder hounds everywhere. uberSKI rides have *AWD and* *carrying capability for skis and snowboards. *Professional skiers Angel Collinson and Sierra Quitiquit - both Utah natives! - took the very first ride on uberSKI, and we were there to capture the action.






uberSKI services all resorts along the Wasatch Front - *from Ogden, to Park City, to the Cottonwoods* - and has the same base pricing of uberX and uberXL (with a nominal $4 surcharge). So whether you're at the airport, downtown, or just lounging at home, you can reach the slopes with the tap of a button!


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Lol, uberski should sue


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Lol, uberski should sue


I saw that nick earlier and was wondering if he was related to this story. Guess not.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Lol, uberski should sue


Speaking of sueing, wonder what ever happened to Ubers Xperts since Xpert was trademarked.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Rolling it out in Tahoe already. Looks like I will be making good use of my ski lease this year.

http://www.rgj.com/story/money/busi...hing-ridesharing-service-lake-tahoe/76787866/


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok, my friend and I have been driving in the Truckee area, playing with the passenger app and comingling with locals for the last couple days. Despite the usual clueless boilerplate responses from Uber Customer Disservice, I think I figured it all out.

What is currently on the California side of Tahoe (Tahoe City, Truckee, South Lake Tahoe areas) is UberX, not UberSKI. UberX in Tahoe was rolled out before Christmas. No AWD/4wd (unless restrictions are in effect) or ski racks needed. Rates appear to be standard UberX rates. No surcharge to pax.

Reno/Carson City now has UberSKI which drivers can qualify for if they are AWD/4WD with snow tires (m+s rated, which most if not all all-season tires are). UberSKI is UberX rates but a $5 surcharge for the AWD and ski racks. The ski racks must fit at least 2 snow boards or 4 skis.

Drivers from either state can drop off in the adjacent state but can only pick up in their own state.

Rumor has it UberSKI will be available on the California side of Tahoe shortly. Passengers have the ability to call either UberX or UberSKI.

In our experience driving the last couple days, pings are pretty regular, and this is the slow time of year. Sometimes they are from too far away to make sense, like 25 minutes. But people up here have money and tip. I was tipped $20 for an $8 ride yesterday. Talking to pax they are all learning through word of mouth that Uber is here. The transit center staff are telling people there is no Uber which may mean they are in collusion with the local taxis who are not happy at all about Uber being here. Truckee is a small town with just 2 taxi companies. (A former Lyft driver who bartends here now was very helpful with getting a lot of this info.) I plan to stop by the visitors and transit centers and ask if Uber is here just to confirm. If they say no I will let the staff know that Uber is here. Maybe some will not lie to the tourists.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

I will add...what they need up here is UberXL and UberEspañol. Two of my rides had 5 pax, and one of those (two in total) didn't speak English.


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

Introducing a new service for Uber: 
RATES ARE NOW BACK TO DECENT. YOU CAN NOW MAKE DECENT MONEY DRIVING FOR UBER. 
Be a cold day in hell before we see that. Right?


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

There is an on-boarding event in South Lake this Monday. Not sure if it's for existing drivers to sign up for UberSKI or just for people to sign up in general. There is no mention of UberSKI specifically. I was sent an invite to my driver account which is strange if it's only for people that are not yet drivers. I happen to be up there Monday so I will stop by to check it out. There doesn't seem to be any information about it anywhere but at the link they sent via text this morning which you have to be signed in to access. http://t.uber.com/drivetahoenow!. Presumably the date of Jan 11th is wrong, it's Jan 25th.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

I did a few more hours driving in Truckee/Tahoe City area last weekend. The calls come fairly regularly, but are often 25 minutes away if, for example, you are in Truckee and pax is in Squaw or Northstar. Saturday or Sunday morning highway 89 and 267 going south from Truckee were are at a standstill. Forget about picking up pax or taking pax that way unless they don't mind waiting.

There only seems to be a handful of drivers. Although we don't get the $5 UberSKI surcharge for being AWD with a ski rack on the California side yet, the fares are considerably higher than SF and Reno. One 35 minute ride to Reno nets the driver about $90. I am thinking about renting the Subi to a driver up there.

SF: $2 base fare, $.22/min $1.15/mile
Reno $2 base fare, $.20/min $1.10/mile
Tahoe $2.50 base fare, $.45/min, $1.85/mile

There are a lot of hitchhikers around Truckee, and I tend to pick them up if they look like resort employees. Probably doesn't make much business sense but I don't think these people are going to use Uber anyway. At least I ask them to tell everyone Uber is available here so maybe it's good from a marketing standpoint.

Someone at the Uber on-boarding event called me to see if I was coming since I RSVP'ed. I missed the call and called back twice but couldn't get anyone to answer the phone. I left a message telling them that I was already a driver so i didn't see the point since it seemd to be an event to recruit ne drivers, and not an on-boarding event for Uberski. No one called me back.


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

What if I need to use the toilet along the way? Should I request Uberpoop? Oh wait I think it exists already and it's called Uberpool!


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

driverco said:


> Just so you know mountain driving 10xs more wear & tear & a much longer most likely deadhead back #ubersuperbowlstrike


Ugh..another one with an anti-rideshare agenda.

10x is a gross exageration. 1.5x perhaps.

The only time deadheading is an issue is coming back from Reno, but the substantially higher fares still make it well worth it. Before gas it's $80-$100 for 75 or so minutes of work.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Vanstaal said:


> What if I need to use the toilet along the way? Should I request Uberpoop? Oh wait I think it exists already and it's called Uberpool!


Interesting you mention this. One of the reasons I like driving in the mountains is that you never have to worry about finding a place to pee which for me is huge since I refuse to urinate in public in the city like a homeless person and after 10pm it can be impossible to find a toilet. As for needing a #2, learn to time your movements better.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

sUBERu2u said:


> http://newsroom.uber.com/slc/2015/12/uberski-from-the-city-to-the-slopes/
> 
> I hope it comes to California. I would totally do this. I'm up skiing every other weekend.
> 
> ...


Uber should announce: uber rate increase....


----------



## uberski (May 15, 2015)

sUBERu2u said:


> http://newsroom.uber.com/slc/2015/12/uberski-from-the-city-to-the-slopes/
> 
> I hope it comes to California. I would totally do this. I'm up skiing every other weekend.
> 
> ...


WTH!!!! They are making money off of my name!!!! I'll sell them my Twitter handle for $100 million dollars


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Lyft is now available in Tahoe too. I gave a few rides last weekend.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

On boarding event for UberSKI (The proper UberSKI this time with 4WD and ski racks and a $5 surcharge, not just UberX in Tahoe which is what he have had until now) is happening today in SLT.

You might need to be signed in to Google to get this link to work for you: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1s7pmHV8S0CFbj4rkMTMuAhZfPJywP1JKr4cpzblnFUw/viewform


----------

